# Hello from Australia!!



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
my name is Kate.I am 13 years old and I LOOOOOOOOVE horses.
I have 1 standardbred mare,who is 9 years old.
I do pleasure riding such as bush hacking,trail riding and just plodding around the arena, but that is because my standardbred used to be a pacer so she doesnt know how to do anything else.
I am currently training her to jump,and she is liking it 

Well, bye for now


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, another Aussie. Welcome to the fold, there is a lot of us Aussies on here. Don't think many from WA though. I really like WA, maybe go back there some day.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------

